# Euthanasia Drug In These Pet Foods - LIST HERE



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Names have been named, and the list may grow. Add to it with a link as the story expands. This thread is a continuation of of the thread from 11 days ago: http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodl...-dog-foods-new-newsstory-coming-out-week.html 

That thread has stomach-turning info on the process called *rendering*, where pet food companies contract others to collect carcasses. These dead animals can be road kill, farm animal waste disposal, and euthanized animals from vet offices and animal shelters, etc, which are the "meat by products" added to the food. These dead animals often contain other contaminants or have died of disease. 

Fifteen cans of *Gravy Train* were tested and 60% were positive for the euthanasia drug. "Gravy Train is made by Big Heart Pet Foods, which is owned by J.M. Smucker’s. Other pet food brands made by Big Heart Pet Foods include *Meow Mix, Milk Bone, Kibbles ’n Bits, 9 Lives, Natural Balance, Pup-Peroni, Nature’s Recipe, Canine Carry Outs and Jerky Treats." *... (link)

Also listed as suspect and being recalled are *Skippy, Kibbles 'N Bits,* and* Ol' Roy* canned/wet dog food. (link)

The FDA (link) has also recalled *Evangers* and *Against the Grain* after a woman's five dogs became very ill and one died from eating Evangers; see this:






My heart dropped when I read about and saw the list and the other pet foods made by Big Heart Dog Foods:





*I worry that the list of toxic stuff in pet foods is just the tip of the iceberg.*







*On A Personal Note*

Almost 3-1/2 years ago I got a Siamese kitten, Misha. He has a girl name b/c he had undescended testicles for the first year and what looked like an opening, so I thought he was a she. Anyway, he was always acting like his stomach was in pain after eating. By the time he was 4 or 5 months old, he refused the expensive Fancy Feast and all other canned cat foods I tried, and as an extension, any kind of home-cooked poultry, seafood, beef or ham that I eat. In his mind he acted like meat = poison. 

I went through probably 20 different brands of dry cat food since then to see what he would tolerate. He was nearly two years old before the worst of his stomach problems cleared, but he still gets upset stomach. As I sit here, there are six different bags of dry cat food in my refrigerator. My daughter thinks I'm nuts for "spoiling" my cat, despite explaining that a variety of dry kibble has been the only proven thing to keep him from stomach aches and pains. Meanwhile he's gotten pretty fat on what's basically a dry cereal diet. I just weighed him and he's a whopping 27 lbs and as big as a Maine **** cat. 

In November when Bella was 3 months old, I gave her one of the cans of cat food, _Fancy Feast_, still in my cabinet. After a few bites, she rejected it. I haven't seen that brand listed as containing the euthanasia drug, pentobarbital , but I thought it odd.

About one of dry foods in the photo, guess what? Bella is picky, so I give her a little of those too as a daily treat and to add some weight on her. I bought and tried the _Meow Mix Tender Centers_ in late December. Both of them puked it up. I wondered if this was a fluke so saved the bag to try later. It goes in the trash today.

Likewise, I've gone through six different brands of very expensive dry dog kibble and only found two that Bella "sort of" likes. She's been eating 50 to 70% human food every day that I prepare for myself. I'm ready to learn how to make my own kibble.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for the update.

BTW, DON'T FEED YOUR DOG CAT FOOD. My tpoo years ago used to enjoy cat kibble as a treat in addition to her regular dog food and developed pancreatitis. Cat food is too rich for dogs - too high in fat and protein.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I had read about cat kibble being too rich for dogs fed only this, but since she has a huge variety of human meats, I thought a a little bit as a snack when I feed the cat would be okay when Bella ignores her own kibble. Maybe a little is too much? :confused2:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven’t watched the video, but this looks like crap food that we shouldn’t be giving our dogs anyway.

There is a reason why this food is so cheap...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also didn't watch the video, but will say from the picture of the various brands of foods in the picture that I would never in a million years feed any animal I cared for any of those foods. To me that would be like feeding a child a diet of exclusively ring dings, doritos and slim jims. I suspect as more and more of us start feeding home cooked and we cut into the sales of commercial junk food they might rethink some of what they do, but rendering is not likely to ever disappear since we rely on it as a way to dispose of unused parts of carcasses of our own food production.

BTW I would never let a dog eat any amount of cat food. It is too rich for them and not nutritionally balanced, but being oh so tasty could put a dog off its own proper food.


----------

